# Tiller for 3 under or split finger?



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I wouldn't even waste time worrying about it. Bows ostensibly tillered for split finger will shoot just fine 3 under. Once you adjust the nocking point for the bow, you'll never notice the difference. Likewise a bow that is allegedly tillered for 3 under will handle split finger equally well. All bows require that they be tuned for the individual archer and his/her style of shooting, which means that you will have to find the proper nocking point for you and the bow.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

As Jack mentioned...it doesn't make a huge difference because you will adjust your nock accordingly through tuning of some form or another.

Generally speaking...some bows that are tuned for a specific release can be louder when a different release is used.

Most bows that are specifically tuned for 3 Under are tillered with even tiller at the fade outs...while bows tillered for Split Finger are generally tillered about an 1/8" positive.

Ray


----------



## txboarbracket (Apr 9, 2009)

I shoot split finger because that just seems comfortable for me. I have tried three under but it did not work for me.


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

I have recently switched to three under and find myself more consistent...is there a difference in bows tillered for this versus split, maybe maybe not. I shoot all the same bows I used to and just had to adjust nock point like BW said.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

stiknstring said:


> I have recently switched to three under and find myself more consistent...is there a difference in bows tillered for this versus split, maybe maybe not. I shoot all the same bows I used to and just had to adjust nock point like BW said.


That adjusting of your nock point is changing tiller.
As you move the nock point up you place less and less wheight on the bottem limb as you go.
If you think about it like this it makes perfect sence,when you go from split to 3 under you move one finger width lower than you held on the string with split,,,,,,,,so move your nock point one finger width up to compensate for that,then your in the ball park to having the same pressure back on the string as you did with split.


----------

